
The Acquisition King: Reckitt Benckiser - escapist16
https://aalokbhatawadekar.in/2020/07/08/reckitt-benckiser/
======
escapist16
Reckitt Benckinser or RB as we know it today owes a great amount of its growth
to the outstanding acquisitions that it had done in the past. The author has
listed many such acquisitions and the resulting product line that has helped
RB enhance its portfolio of products.

